# aaarrghhhh!!!!!! does anyone know where i can fin this for sale??????



## EndlessForms (Dec 9, 2010)

A. gigas [sub-abult\adult] i have searched every online invert dealer i know and they aren't available anywhere!!! do any of you know where to buy these african giant millipedes?? [and i'm hoping not to have st spend 40$ bucks a pede]


----------



## jt39565 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been looking too. They are no longer imported, very few stateside breeders You most likely will pay more than $40 - I will pm you with someone that contacted me when I posted looking for them.


----------



## neubii18 (Dec 9, 2010)

They are very hard to aquire now.And I haven't seen babies cheaper than $50 from KTBG.


----------



## EndlessForms (Dec 9, 2010)

hmm y'know maybe L. parahybana slings would be the better option...


----------



## Falk (Dec 10, 2010)

Look at the European market and you will find them.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 10, 2010)

Falk said:


> Look at the European market and you will find them.


 A captive bred AGB is far cheaper than a move to Europe.


----------



## Falk (Dec 10, 2010)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> A captive bred AGB is far cheaper than a move to Europe.


He he you are probably right, but if you get the chanse you should visit Hamm when they have their expos. You will find all kinds of bugs to european prices


----------



## EndlessForms (Dec 10, 2010)

hmm does Europe ship inverts over seas?? lol


----------



## thumpersalley (Dec 10, 2010)

Peter at Bugs in Cyberspace has them & so does DoubleDDs, they are both around $50 or so. Peter has one that is around $45 but it was special & I cant remember why. Kim


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 10, 2010)

Xenomorph said:


> Yes there are those that ship from Europe. Like me for example:}


Did you see this thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=197417&page=12


----------



## Xenomorph (Dec 10, 2010)

> Did you see this thread: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/show...197417&page=12


Tanks very much i have deleted my Post.

Sorry for that.

cheer Sandro


----------



## Fyreflye (Dec 12, 2010)

Arachnophile, if you find some AGBs for sale, get several of them and start a breeding project so we can have more of these in the hobby!  Unfortunately, they are quite slow to grow and mature.


----------



## EndlessForms (Dec 17, 2010)

Fyreflye said:


> Arachnophile, if you find some AGBs for sale, get several of them and start a breeding project so we can have more of these in the hobby!  Unfortunately, they are quite slow to grow and mature.


i have a 4" male right now! no female though but when he grows up i will try and find someone with a female and breed them


----------



## pouchedrat (Dec 22, 2010)

yeah I keep wondering if that's my girl or not, and was tempted to buy her to see.  I miss em terribly, had the girls for a couple years... but could never find a male for sale!  

I think i'm done with millipedes now, lol.  Sticking with tarantulas and whip scorpions when it comes to inverts


----------



## Chilobrachys (Dec 22, 2010)

I sure would like to come across a female.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 22, 2010)

The females are the common ones, I've seen 20 or more in some C.B. groups with zero males. Wild ones were pretty much always 50/50 but for some reason it's not strange for the CB to end up all female and they don't reproduce without a male.
BIC has males and females but males cost a lot more.


----------



## scoloclown (Jan 11, 2011)

I snagged a five lot of A. gigas from Tarantula Inc. last summer for $75 for the five. I consider myself lucky, because they sold out after that and I haven't seen them anywhere since, especially not at $15 a piece! Mine are steadily growing, albeit slowly. When I get them breeding (hopefully I have at least one male/female pair) I'll be offering up some babies on here.


----------



## scoloclown (Jan 14, 2011)

*African giants at KtBG*

by the way, KtBG has some right now (as of January 14, 2011). Two sub adults and something like three 1 inch babies. Sub adults are 99 bucks and the babies are $65.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 14, 2011)

Scoloclown: this isn't the area for classifieds.


----------



## Mez (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow, these are quite common here...didn't know they were difficult to find in the USA!
http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=955


----------



## Fyreflye (Jan 15, 2011)

Mez said:


> Wow, these are quite common here...didn't know they were difficult to find in the USA!
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/insect/product_info.php?products_id=955


They used to be common here in the US as well, but a few years ago there was a ban put on the importation of them.  Something to do with a mite that they regularly carry that is not native to our country, and was causing problems on cotton farms?  Now the only available ones are captive bred- unfortunately, they mature slow and there are very few breeders in the US at this time.


----------



## scoloclown (Jan 16, 2011)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Scoloclown: this isn't the area for classifieds.


Yes, I realize that. I just mentioned it here because someone asked and thought I would be helpful.


----------



## Mez (Jan 16, 2011)

Fyreflye said:


> They used to be common here in the US as well, but a few years ago there was a ban put on the importation of them.  Something to do with a mite that they regularly carry that is not native to our country, and was causing problems on cotton farms?  Now the only available ones are captive bred- unfortunately, they mature slow and there are very few breeders in the US at this time.


Man, watching those mites go to work is the best bit! Does anyone know what the actual symbiosis is? Ive always presumed its fungas/cleaning based...


----------



## Snipes (Jan 17, 2011)

Mez said:


> Man, watching those mites go to work is the best bit! Does anyone know what the actual symbiosis is? Ive always presumed its fungas/cleaning based...


I consider it commensal, or at least, my AGBs have been mite free for about 9 months now, and there has been no ill affect. I intensively de-mited my female repeatedly until every last one was gone, and that was before the babies showed up, out and she has lived the longest out of the many ABGs I have had over the years (when they were much more common). Could be coincidence of course, but she still is healthy without those mites. 
I would too be interested to hear more about the mites, not only the interactions between the species, but also how they affect crops and such.


----------

